# Can't play avi file on VLC or QuickTime: 'not a movie file'



## Wormwood (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm trying to download a movie which has been split into several avi files. The first file works on VLC, but the subsequent parts can't be played on VLC or QuickTime. I get the message that the file 'is not a movie file.' I have downloaded Perian but the file can't even be opened on QuickTime.

This has happened to me with another movie as well. First part could be played but not the subsequent parts.

The download links are here: http://moviereviewsquare.blogspot.com/2008/08/1000000-million-yen-girl-2008.html

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## artov (Oct 19, 2009)

It might be (I did not download the movie), that the original movie is sliced to smaller pieces. You have to put them together. I bet there are some graphical programs that do that, but you can do it using terminal.app and Unix command(s).

Try



> cat part1.avi part2.avi ... > thebig.avi



on terminal.app. The catch is to give the files in increasing number order to the cat command and direct them to another file with > (redirect the files).


----------



## Scoops98 (Oct 19, 2009)

Try Flip4Mac: http://www.telestream.net/flip4mac-wmv/overview.htm

Also, DivX.  http://www.divx.com/en/mac 

It could be the file is damaged or incomplete.


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 20, 2009)

Wormwood said:


> I'm trying to download a movie which has been split into several avi files. The first file works on VLC, but the subsequent parts can't be played on VLC or QuickTime. I get the message that the file 'is not a movie file.' I have downloaded Perian but the file can't even be opened on QuickTime.
> 
> This has happened to me with another movie as well. First part could be played but not the subsequent parts.
> 
> ...


You are not paying attention to the files that you are trying to download. Their extensions are *not* .avi. Their extensions are .001, .002, _etc._ These designate the sequence numbers of segmented archives. You should download all of the files for each archive. Then use *Stuffit Expander* or *The Unarchiver* to join the segments.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2009)

Well the YouTube preview reads "This video has been removed due to terms of  use violation", even on a PC. So you are chasing a pulled vide even in the download pages.


----------

